# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  برنامج الفوتوشب

## Abdoxx

أريد برنامج الفتوشب 7  الأصلي وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Abdoxx

فان الرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررردو  د

----------


## سجينة الآهات

والـله أنا أبغي الإصدار الثامن .. تعقدت حملته مرتين ولا ضبط

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

خيو.. بالمختصر البرامج من النت مهي مضمونه
الأفضل تاخذ  لك سي دي ..

سجينه انتين مرتين ولا ضبط .. اني تعبت يا اما ما يضبط يا اما لا يدعم الكتابه بالعربي
يا اما يظل كم يوم وبعدها يضرب
الحل ..
محل يركب البرنامج.. او سي دي ..
اضمن واريح

موفقين
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مثل ماقالت اموورة من المحلات او السديات اريح
إن شاء الله انحلت مشكلتكم

----------

